# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Множественные уязвимости в Mozilla Firefox

## ALEX(XX)

*22 апреля, 2009*

*Программа:* Mozilla Firefox версии до 3.0.9 

*Опасность: Высокая* 

*Наличие эксплоита: Нет* 

*Описание:* 
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю обойти некоторые ограничения безопасности, произвести XSS нападение, получить доступ к важным данным, вызвать отказ в обслуживании и скомпрометировать целевую систему. 
1. Две уязвимости существуют из-за ошибок в browser engine. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 
2. Две уязвимости существуют из-за ошибок в механизме JavaScript. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 
3. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в "jar:" схеме при обработке URI, используемого для данных с Content-Disposition: attachment. Удаленный пользователь может произвести XSS нападение на сайты, которые позволяют пользователям загружать произвольные данные, передаваемые как "application/java-archive" или "application/x-jar", и полагающиеся на HTTP заголовок "Content-Disposition: attachment" для ограничения потенциально небезопасных данных. 
4. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при загрузке Adobe Flash файлов посредством схемы "view-source:". Удаленный пользователь может произвести CSRF атаку и просмотреть или записать Local Shared Objects на системе пользователя. 
5. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке XBL привязок. Злоумышленник может произвести XSS нападение на сайты, позволяющие пользователю добавить таблицы стилей с другого источника. 
6. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибок в "XMLHttpRequest" и "XPCNativeWrapper.toString". Удаленный пользователь может обойти политику единства происхождения и выполнить произвольный код на системе с привилегиями chrome. 
7. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке "SearchForm javascript**:" URI, когда пользователь производит пустой поиск в специально сформированном плагине. 
8. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке POST данных, при сохранении внутреннего фрейма страницы в качестве файла в то время, как внешняя страница содержит POST данные, что приведет к отправке POST данных на URL внутреннего фрейма. Удаленный пользователь может получить доступ к потенциально важным данным. 
9. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке заголовка "Refresh". Удаленный пользователь может произвести XSS нападение. 

*URL производителя:* www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/ 

*Решение:* Установите последнюю версию 3.0.9 с сайта производителя

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Black_N

Спасибо!
Я Оперу люблю...

----------


## TANUKI

> Спасибо!
> Я Оперу люблю...


Если станет когда-нибудь такой же популярной, как сейчас лиса, то и в этой "Опере" найдут не меньше "фальшивых нот"  :Wink:

----------

